# So what are you doing the day before the PE Exam?



## CE_Gator (Oct 22, 2014)

Are you taking a day off from work? Organizing your notes? Still studying? Acting like it is a normal day?


----------



## csb (Oct 22, 2014)

i took the day off, back when I passed. Went to a museum (the test site was 2.5 hours away from home). Had a good meal.


----------



## Porter_ (Oct 22, 2014)

Porter_'s Recipe for Exam Success:

- study until ~6pm

- cook a nice dinner (helps me unwind)

- 2 glasses of red wine or beer

- go to bed early

- seduce wife (~90% success rate)

- wake up at 5:30am and administer caffeine IV


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 22, 2014)

I took the day before off and test drove cars. Had a good dinner and made sure everything was packed in the car and ready to go.


----------



## SF_century (Oct 23, 2014)

Take a day off from study. Get to bed early.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 23, 2014)

I took the day off from work. I dropped the kids off at daycare as it a normal day went and got a hair cut. I went back home and studied about 5-6 hours, packed my bags, made my lunch and packed my car. Then I relaxed the remainder of the afternoon / evening.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 23, 2014)

less than 24 hours to go


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 23, 2014)

But don't let that negative shit cloud your thoughts.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 23, 2014)

sorry. I couldn't help it. just some light-hearted humor.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 23, 2014)

It's quite around here right now... too quite.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 23, 2014)

as it should be.


----------



## bhook20 (Nov 15, 2014)

It's quite what?


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 15, 2014)

Know won kneeds a wiseass


----------

